# Tag Heuer Watches



## New Girl (17 Aug 2007)

Looking to buy a Tag Heuer watch for himself's 30th b-day as a surprise. Was just wondering if anyone has bought them here or abroad and if there is better value in buying abroad? His birthday is in October but could potentially hold off until Dec to buy it as I will be in NYC then.

Any advise/opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## foxylady (17 Aug 2007)

New Girl said:


> Looking to buy a Tag Heuer watch for himself's 30th b-day as a surprise. Was just wondering if anyone has bought them here or abroad and if there is better value in buying abroad? His birthday is in October but could potentially hold off until Dec to buy it as I will be in NYC then.
> 
> Any advise/opinions are greatly appreciated


 
Hold off until Ny, not sure of price there but other watches are way cheaper and u might get a feel for what he likes as well


----------



## Dinny (17 Aug 2007)

Bought one for herself in America last year. Found Duty free in JFK airport the cheapest, but not a massive difference in price from Ireland.


----------



## Dinny (17 Aug 2007)

Forgot to mention TAG have a shop in woodbury common that would have good discount for older models.


----------



## Yoltan (17 Aug 2007)

Bought 2 watches (not Tag) in NY a few years back. Huge selection and much cheaper than here.


----------



## KalEl (17 Aug 2007)

NYC or Dubai are your best bet...with the weakness of the dollar I'd lean towards the Big Apple.
Just be careful about carrying boxes, instructions etc back into Ireland. (In other words wear the watch as if you've had it ages)


----------



## ragazza (17 Aug 2007)

Where ever you buy it, be sure to shop around and ask for a discount.

I bought a Tag Heuer AquaRacer watch last month, and got 500E discount off the RRP just for asking!!!

If it is an old model, check the prices in outlet stores - e.g. there is an outlet store in Bichester in England which do Tag Heuer watches, and they could post it to you.


----------



## MandaC (17 Aug 2007)

I got a breitling watch back from Dubai in April.  Saved €1,000 off the retail price here.  I suspect a TAG watch would be similar.


----------



## New Girl (17 Aug 2007)

Thanks folks for the swift replies and advice. Will definitely shop around and do some research beforehand on prices....


----------



## BillK (17 Aug 2007)

Bicester Village Oxfordshire is just off Junction 9 of the M40.

Bought my Bose kit there and saved about £400.


----------



## KalEl (17 Aug 2007)

BillK said:


> Bicester Village Oxfordshire is just off Junction 9 of the M40.
> 
> Bought my Bose kit there and saved about £400.


 
Are they not speakers or something musical?
Nice, but you'd look a bit funny wearing them on your arm...


----------



## djkat (17 Aug 2007)

hi

was in Hong kong last year and got a tag monaco for 1700 eur, while they are 3200 over here, but it would be a bit of a way to go for a watch just happens i was on my holidays


----------

